# Garage Floor Question



## koobly (Aug 11, 2016)

We plan on using our garage area for hauling two dirtbikes, so the existing two anchor per side system is one short (or awkward). I was just going to drop a third flush mount tie down anchor between the existing two, does anyone know if there's anything important I might hit with a screw there? I was also thinking a 2" stainless screw would be the ticket. Has anyone experience with the depth of the floor and whats underneath that area? The enclosed underbelly obviously makes it a bit tricky to guess.

I did have a poke around on the search, and seems ok, just wondering if anyone can give a definitive answer. I may go with a rail system in the future.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

My advise is drop the belly underneath the garage area. Simple takes about 5 minutes. You will be surprized at what you see or don't see is more like it. Your 2 inch screw you are thinking of using is going into pretty much nothing but a sandwhiched peice of styrofoam with 1/8 luan at most. Lots of room under there to do some extra welding to support the drings properly. Northern Ninja on this site has a great setup for his 2 bikes. How he supported his tiedown system from underneath i am not sure.


----------



## bananatraveler (Mar 25, 2012)

I know you probably did this already but for others...the rubber flooring is glued to 5/16" plywood. under that is some felt stuff and then insulation. If you boar out the flush mount, use short screws and you will be fine. There are some framing bars but if you place in line with other anchors you should be fine. Yes there is some Styrofoam but in random places.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=16961 Not sure what rig you have. But there is no 5/16 plywood in my floor. Where the original anchores from factory are placed there is a little extra wood. You move those anchores anywhere else and the picture shows you exactly what you have. Pretty much nothing.


----------

